# X-Ray on Shoulder



## Valerie813 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello out there,

Is there any way to report 3 and 4 views of the shoulder?  I know the CPT book has 73030 which indicates 2 or more views, but how could be report the 3 or 4 view x-rays to the ins co?  Units? Modifiers?

Thanks!


----------



## LJ2009 (Jul 20, 2011)

*3rd and 4th view of the shoulder*

So just so I understand you correctly a total of 4 views were taken of 1 side RT or LT of the pt's shoulder.

there are only 2 cpt codes for shoulder xray's 73020 for 1 view and 73030 complete, minimum of 2 views {any additional views are still included in this} 

I am not aware of any modifier's which would apply in this senario to indicate additional work done as the 73030 is complete for any number of views beyond the minimum 2.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Valerie813 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, four views on one side.  That is what I thought as well. Thank you!!


----------

